# Goldstock 2015! New website up and running



## Goldstock (Jun 23, 2013)

The new, official Goldstock website is up and running and registration is open. Even if you're not sure you can attend, take a look at the website...it's linked to the trailer for the documentary that is being filmed at Goldstock to spread the word about rescue! Exciting year to attend!!

The website is:

Goldstock Camp

Hope to see lots of "newbies" there. As others can tell you, you'll quickly become family!


----------

